

Full Draft of the Rails Tutorial 3rd Ed - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/rails_tutorial_full_draft/

======
mhartl
There are still a bunch of little things I want to tweak in the 3rd edition,
but this draft should give you a good idea of what the final book will look
like. Comments and feedback are welcome.

~~~
dchuk
For someone who has been coding in Rails for years but hasn't ever done the
testing side of things, would you recommend working through your book or
looking at other resources to get up to speed?

~~~
cnp
As someone who is very familiar with testing from a JavaScript perspective yet
is just getting started with rails, I have to really applaud the testing
approach in the latest draft edition. It is very well done as well as a
marvelous introduction.

------
Lockyy
Michael Hartl's Rails Tutorial was the best book I have read for learning
Rails. I picked it up during university and quickly moved onto my own projects
and from there into a career in web development. Without a doubt this book is
the biggest contributor to me finding my first contracting job and I recommend
it to anyone who shows interest in learning how to develop for the web. I will
definitely be purchasing the third edition when it comes out, purely to show
support for such a great resource.

Thanks Michael, I hope the third edition's launch goes well.

------
goldenchrome
Michael, I'm currently working through the second edition - it's fantastic.
I'm on chapter 5 but I'd like to switch over to the third edition. Is it worth
restarting? Again thanks for such a great resource.

~~~
cnp
Its worth switching over if only for his use of minitest over RSpec

------
afian
Hello - will the new 3rd edition come with an updated screencast series? How
will you price the screencast + ebook bundle?

~~~
mhartl
Yes, there will be a new screencast series. I haven't decided yet on the
pricing, but it will generally be in line with previous editions.

~~~
afian
ty

------
arikrak
I wonder if you should just bump into 4th version so people don't think it
goes with Rails 3.

------
vonklaus
Going through learn ruby the hard way, excited this is finished in perfect
timing.

